# "The Assassination of Jesse James By the Coward Robert Ford"



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

Brad Pitt produces and stars in this lengthy, unflattering look at Jesse James and the man who killed him. Locations and wardrobe look authentic. The sepia-toned look is affecting and well-suited to the material. But I had the feeling that some additional editing was needed. And the use of a narrator here speaks volumes about the director's confidence in the audience's ability to understand and follow the screenplay. I recommend a rental but suspect that some will be put off by the glacial pace and the nagging feeling that this might be an episode from the History Channel.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm going to have to give this movie a look just because a good portion of it was filmed right here in my home city and apparently the video looks just fantastic in HD:bigsmile:


----------



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

> ...a good portion of it was filmed right here in my home city...


Tony, you will be pleased to see that, once again, Hollywood has made Canada look like Missouri. :sneeky::unbelievable:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes and of course we still live in the old west town site just like in the movie:sarcastic:
The town site that was used is called "Fort Edmonton park" and is located in our river valley not far from where I live. It really looks authentic. The City has really put alot of effort into continuously adding new buildings from the 1700's-early 1900's


----------

